# New to this site with elevated FSH!



## smartstuff (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey Ladies,  

Firstly I just wanted to say what a great site this is, I've been reading for weeks but now thought I would introduce myself! am from the Isle of Wight and have been looking up lots of fertility clinics to try and find some advice/information..

I am 39 this month and my partner and I have been trying for a baby for 6 months, I received blood test results from my Gynaecologist that I have a FSH level of 11.7 and LH level of 8.5, he mentioned my eggs are now old and I may be able to still get pregnant or may not (very small chance)  and he isn't sure if the drugs for IVF would work to stimulate my ovary*, due to the high levels of the follicle stimulating hormone in my blood.  (*I only have one ovary left after surgery in 2011) 

I really would like to try for a baby with my own eggs and would like to get a head start on way my options are.

My Gynaecologist wants me to do another Day 21 progesterone blood test (Its day 21 today) to see if I am definitely ovulating and then he will speak to a fertility doctor and see what he advises before contacting me again, I'm just worried I may be running out of time and therefore am looking to find information asap rather than waiting.  

Anyone know what % of a chance of success with IVF/High FSH using own eggs? I can't find percentages for this and trying to get an idea of if possible or not!!!

Thanks in advance  x


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Hi, smartstuff,

FSH of 11.7 is really not that bad -- many people are still able to find success through IVF with FSH numbers like these. Have you had your AMH tested? It will help to give a more complete picture of how your ovaries are likely to respond to stimulation. (Higher FSH is bad, but higher AMH is good.) Success rates per cycle are, of course, lower as you get older, so you should probably plan on attempting at least 3 cycles with your own eggs, particularly as you may need to try more than one protocol to get a good result.

Find out what the NHS funding criteria are for IVF in your area. If there's any reason why they won't fund you (e.g., their age cutoff is 38, you exceed their BMI restrictions, your partner has a child from a previous relationship), or if their waiting list is a year or more, I would self-refer immediately to a fertility clinic that takes private patients. It will be expensive if you go private, but when you are 39 every year counts against your own-egg chances (speaking as someone who is about be 41). Also, if your NHS trust makes you go through rounds of Clomid and IUI before they will refer for IVF, consider going straight to private as well -- at our age you are much more likely to succeed with IVF.

If you are going to self-refer, don't wait around for the 21-day progesterone test before you start contacting clinics, as it won't tell you anything about your odds of success with IVF.

Also look into clinics abroad, which often have more experience dealing with older ladies who have diminished ovarian reserve. An IVF cycle abroad can be half the cost of one in the UK, depending on where you go. The travel is a pain in the backside, but many ladies on these boards have had excellent experiences abroad. I am currently looking into clinics in Czech Republic for my next cycle.

Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## smartstuff (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks Crazy Horse, 

I have contacted a few clinics and trying to decide which one to go to for a fertility check up, think they do the Antral Follicle scan and then can pay extra for a AMH blood test.  Also Ive just been reading up on natural ivf as well, because my gynae said clomid prob wouldn't do anything for me as already elevated fsh then maybe this would be best? but then natural is only one egg each tim e (I think), at least if i can do IVF and they can get a few i may have more chance!!!

Looking into the Reprogenis (think its called) in Czech and that looks fab just not sure I can stop work for 10 days (self employed fitness Instructor and don't trust anyone else to run my classes!) or how to do it without people noticing?

At least over here you can go to appointments and still sort of have normal day to day life whilst its going on, but then its so expensive, Lister Clinic in Chelsea looks fab with excellent success rates but over £7000 with the meds etc??

So many things to think about? My other half thinks wait for the test results, wait for gynae to speak to fertility man and wait to see what they say but I think time is of the essence and get moving now - what if I only have another couple of months of ovulation left!!!!!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

Great advice from crazy horse but it's worth researching what clinics will accept you with that FSH, as many nhs clinics won't treat above 10, mine went up and they cancelled my cycle and offered to retest but it was even higher so I lost funding, it can fluctuate though month to month but they go off the FSH reading that cycle 

Good luck 

L x


----------



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi
That fsh result is not high @ all... That was drilled into me about my eggs etc when I was 34 or so!!!! So looked into it I took urban wheat grass for 9/10 months each day lost 20lbs or so & fell naturally in 2013.
I am now pregnant again due tomorrow at the age of 36 thinking it was impossible it just happened within a month trying. 
So don't give up keep at it..😀


----------

